# Saratoga Springs, Love it or hate it



## Mjasp (Jan 13, 2011)

I am contemplating DVC and am wondering why people either love SSR or Hate it.

Although I've never been there, I think it may be nice since it is so close to DTD
How many pools does SSR have?

Thanks


----------



## chriskre (Jan 13, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with SSR.

People hate it because it is such a big resort and has lots of members so it made it harder to get into the smaller resorts so it kind of became the hated stepchild.:ignore: 

I own at SSR and it's a beautiful resort with nice pools, a spa and a great location in relation to Downtown Disney.  It just doesn't have the overwhelmingly Disney theme to it.  Some love it and some hate it.
Now that they have built the treehouses, it's actually a resort that some actually want to own to be able to get a treehouse.


----------



## Mjasp (Jan 13, 2011)

Do you have to take an internal bus to get to a pool or restaurant?


----------



## dvc_john (Jan 14, 2011)

There are 5 pools:

Main pool (High Rock Springs)
Grandstand (with kid's water spray area)
Congress Park (my favorite leisure pool at any DVC resort)
THV (small leisure pool in the TreeHouse area)
Paddock pool (currently closed while they build a bigger pool w/ amenities)

While you could take an internal bus to get around the resort, I never do as I enjoy walking the grounds. Even when staying at THV, I just walked over to the main pool, Artist's Palette, etc. area.

There are also 5 bus stops:
Grandstand
Carousel
Paddock (currently closed during construction of the new Paddock pool)
Congress Park
The Springs

There are also 2 bus stops in THV, but the bus from there only goes to the Springs part of the day, and both Grandstand and the Springs the rest of the day.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 14, 2011)

I've never been wowed by SSR for a couple of reasons.  First, for whatever reason, the theme just doesn't grab me.  Second, earlier on the landscaping really just hadn't managed to grow in.  That's gotten better over time, which is nice.  Finally, it's kind of out of the way with respect to the theme parks, even compared to something like Bonnet Creek.

On the other side of the ledger, the proximity to DTD is really very nice, especially for a couple or family with teens who want a little more "local action" vs. strictly theme park time.  It's also a little more sophisticated in vibe---again nice for an adult party, or maybe a group with teens.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 14, 2011)

I love the boat to Downtown Disney form SS and OKW.  We just go down to the dock and get on the boat in the evenings, when we are tired of the parks.  It's such a luxury to not drive or take the bus.  

I love SS.  The theming is nice, but the units are really great on the interior.  The units are not noisy, either.  I would rather stay at Boardwalk, Beach Club or VWL, certainly, but all of the resorts have a different feel to them.  

Old Key West is also a great place.  I would rather not stay at AKL again, simply because it's far away, but the units' interiors are superior to the smaller ones at all of the above mentioned resorts.  I like the bathtub best at Old Key West, and I love the full-sized washer/ dryer set.  

I am a Disney fan, and exchanges are just cheap for us now, where they weren't as cheap before.  We are going to stay almost exclusively at Disney from now on.


----------



## Mjasp (Jan 14, 2011)

dvc_john said:


> There are 5 pools:
> 
> Main pool (High Rock Springs)
> Grandstand (with kid's water spray area)
> ...



Oh so the resort isn't so big you can't walk anywhere.  That is the impression I got from some.  Thank you


----------



## Mjasp (Jan 14, 2011)

bnoble said:


> I've never been wowed by SSR for a couple of reasons.  First, for whatever reason, the theme just doesn't grab me.  Second, earlier on the landscaping really just hadn't managed to grow in.  That's gotten better over time, which is nice.  Finally, it's kind of out of the way with respect to the theme parks, even compared to something like Bonnet Creek.
> 
> On the other side of the ledger, the proximity to DTD is really very nice, especially for a couple or family with teens who want a little more "local action" vs. strictly theme park time.  It's also a little more sophisticated in vibe---again nice for an adult party, or maybe a group with teens.



Yeah, it's us and two teens so DTD will be nice especially in the evenings


----------



## Mjasp (Jan 14, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I love the boat to Downtown Disney form SS and OKW.  We just go down to the dock and get on the boat in the evenings, when we are tired of the parks.  It's such a luxury to not drive or take the bus.
> 
> I love SS.  The theming is nice, but the units are really great on the interior.  The units are not noisy, either.  I would rather stay at Boardwalk, Beach Club or VWL, certainly, but all of the resorts have a different feel to them.
> 
> ...



Oh, so OKW also has a boat to DTD?  Thanks I didn't know that. 
It's funny I hear the units at the BWV and BC are in dire need of updating and I heard it from someone who owns at both.
Also, how is  Disney cheap for you now?


----------



## chriskre (Jan 14, 2011)

Mjasp said:


> Also, how is  Disney cheap for you now?



Disney is never cheap.  :ignore: 

I "save money" by buying an annual seasonal pass, 
but I go broke every year trying to "save money" .  :hysterical:


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 14, 2011)

I think Cindy was talking about how cheap it is to exchange in.  Most units are just 25 units of trading power.  For those of us who pay less than $20 per unit, that's a week for $500 (or less) + $179 exchange fee + $95 Disney fee.  That's pretty cheap, especially for something that regularly rents for that much PER NIGHT.


----------



## Mjasp (Jan 15, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> I think Cindy was talking about how cheap it is to exchange in.  Most units are just 25 units of trading power.  For those of us who pay less than $20 per unit, that's a week for $500 (or less) + $179 exchange fee + $95 Disney fee.  That's pretty cheap, especially for something that regularly rents for that much PER NIGHT.



I must be out of the RCI loop, what are 25 units of trading power and what is a unit?


----------



## littlestar (Jan 15, 2011)

We actually sold our BWV and VWL points and bought resale points at SSR.  I had become a little disappointed with the condition of BWV and I hated the noise from where the lock-off doors were positioned in the units.  VWL has the same problem - lock-off doors smack in the middle of the main living area.  With SSR, the lock-off doors are up near the entry hall away from the main living areas of the unit.  Plus, SSR has good soundproofing.

I like the peacefulness of SSR and OKW - I guess I got tired of being in the middle of the action and wanted quiet walking paths and a golf course surrounding. :rofl:   Plus, SSR had a longer ending date and I felt it was a great value for the money. 

With the addition of the new themed pool this summer at the Paddocks area of the resort, I think SSR just gets better with time.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 15, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> I think Cindy was talking about how cheap it is to exchange in. Most units are just 25 units of trading power. For those of us who pay less than $20 per unit, that's a week for $500 (or less) + $179 exchange fee + $95 Disney fee. That's pretty cheap, especially for something that regularly rents for that much PER NIGHT.





Mjasp said:


> I must be out of the RCI loop, what are 25 units of trading power and what is a unit?


In a nutshell, every deposit at RCI is assigned a trading power.  This used to be behind the scenes, but now it is transparent.  Trading powers typically range from about 5 to 60, although most are in the 10-20 range.  If you want to "trade up", you can combine deposits (for a fee) to get a higher value unit.  If you "trade down", you get a deposit credit (change) back.  If you calculate your maintenance fees divided by the number of units of trading power you get from your deposit, some of best values are under $20 (and some are under $10).

RCI just refers to it as "Trading Power", but many of us here on TUG have been calling it units of trading power, trading power units, or TPU.


----------

